# Traits verticaux Imac G5



## Schmittex (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelque jours mon imac affiche des traits verticaux assez gênant, j'ai entendu dire que beaucoup d'imac g5 avait ce problème et qu'Apple les réparait gratuitement.
Est ce toujours d'actualité ? la panne viens de la CG ?

Merci


----------



## Onmac (3 Mai 2011)

Salut ! 
Pour info, j'ai eu le même problème, ça commence par des trait verticaux, ensuite après les resets,
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR
 on se dit que c'est passé quelque temps plus tard de petits points apparaissent (comme des pixels morts) 
Par la suite, blocage sur écran bleu. 
Démarre plus= CM HS.

*SAUVEGARDE TES DONNEES ! * 

Si c'est ta CM, iMac à la poubelle
Si c'est la CG(soudée à la CM) iMac à la poubelle  
Si c'est la dalle, tu as encore une chance 

Bonne chance,


----------



## iMacounet (3 Mai 2011)

Schmittex a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelque jours mon imac affiche des traits verticaux assez gênant, j'ai entendu dire que beaucoup d'imac g5 avait ce problème et qu'Apple les réparait gratuitement.
> Est ce toujours d'actualité ? la panne viens de la CG ?
> ...


Le programme de réparation est fermé depuis 2008.


----------



## Onmac (3 Mai 2011)

Il me semble qu'un utilisateur de MacGé à même écrit un article, attends, je le cherche....


----------



## Schmittex (3 Mai 2011)

Oui j'aimerai bien lire cet article et je vais sauvegarder mes données


----------



## Schmittex (4 Mai 2011)

As tu retrouvés l'article onMac ?? merci


----------



## Onmac (4 Mai 2011)

Schmittex a dit:


> As tu retrouvés l'article onMac ?? merci



Je cherche, je cherche, il ne m'est pas tombé comme ça dessus, c'est un regardant un forum qu'un utilisateur la écrit d'après sa panne.

C'est dans le forum PPC, le titre du genre "iMac G5 HS ?" ou "CM G5 HS ?"


----------



## Schmittex (5 Mai 2011)

De nouveaux traits sont apparus cet après-midi, mon pauvre iMac


----------



## boddy (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas écrit l'article dont on parle ici, mais en son temps, j'ai ouvert un fil avec un titre du genre "mon mac est derrière les barreaux" et... c'était le même phénomène sur un G5. Mais... moi j'ai eu du bol, il n'avait pas encore 1 an, donc on m'a changé carte mère et carte graphique (soudées).

En même temps... vu l'âge des G5... tu peux te dire que tu n'as pas fait une mauvaise affaire...

Je voudrais pas t'en rajouter une couche, mais, mon G5 il fonctionne toujours à merveille :love:


----------



## Onmac (5 Mai 2011)

J'ai pas retrouvé l'article mais il disait que le programme d'extension de garantie finissait le 12/12/2008.
J'ai pourtant cherché mais impossible de le retrouver dans les entrailles de MacGé...

EDIT: OldMac à écrit un article lui aussi mais cette fois sur le proc qui se dessoudé. Le fait de mettre un gomme dessus à fait qu'il est reparti... 

Si tu regardes sur Ebay, Leboncoin etc, tout les iMac G5 que tu verras (ou presque) sont vendu parce qu'il ont la CM HS...
J'ai déjà cherché pour une CM d'iMac qui tourne au environ de 300euros...


----------



## Schmittex (5 Mai 2011)

Oui je viens de voir sur BricoMac c'est dans les 300 pffiou ça fais cher, enfin je vais téléphoner a Apple et leur demander combien coute une réparation juste demander et si c'est trop cher bah je le garderai HS !


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mai 2011)

Schmittex a dit:


> Oui je viens de voir sur BricoMac c'est dans les 300 pffiou ça fais cher, enfin je vais téléphoner a Apple et leur demander combien coute une réparation juste demander et si c'est trop cher bah je le garderai HS !


Ben chez Apple ce sera le double + 100euros donc dans les 600/700euros, et si les G5 ne sont pas déja obsolètes lol


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Mai 2011)

Autrement, il y a peut-être cet article qui peut aider :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante


----------



## Onmac (5 Mai 2011)

En gros, rachète un MacMini pour 699euros, ça vaudra largement ton iMac G5 ! Après, tu peut toujours trouver des CM dans des pays étrangers pour 200euros et le faire toi même, je sais plus dans quel pays, un collège à acheter une CM d'iMac G4 (tournesol) et la fait sois même, son iMac était une bombe après !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




217ae1 a dit:


> Autrement, il y a peut-être cet article qui peut aider :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante



GENIAL ! C'est l'article que je cherchais !!!!


----------



## Schmittex (5 Mai 2011)

Merci pour l'article, je vais l'étudier de près !


----------



## Schmittex (6 Mai 2011)

Bon j'ai téléphoné à Apple, c'est la dalle qui est morte d'après les tests qu'ils m'ont demandé de faire et comme elle n'est plus produite il ne peuvent plus le réparer.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2011)

Si c'est un 17" je peut te vendre la dalle du mien (G5 2,0 Ghz 17" rev B), elle est impécable, la carte mère est morte (étrange pour un G5 lol)


----------



## Schmittex (7 Mai 2011)

tu la vendrai combien ? et c'est dur a placer une dalle ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2011)

Pour le placement il faut démonter tout l'iMac G5 car la dalle est en dessous, perso je trouve ça facile car le G5 est facile à démonter) mais bon je suis bricoleur alors je peut pas en dire plus.

Pour le prix j'en ai pas la moindre idée


----------



## Schmittex (8 Mai 2011)

je vais essayer de me renseigner combien coute une dalle ! sinon je l'ai branché sur un autre écran marche nickel pas de lignes sur l'écran extérieur. Donc ça doit bien être la dalle !


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2011)

Oui si il fonctionne sur un écran externe, la dalle ou sont connecteur !


----------



## Schmittex (8 Mai 2011)

quel connecteur ?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2011)

Celui qui connecte la dalle à son contrôleur (irremplaçable) ou celui qui connecte la dalle à la carte mère


----------



## Schmittex (9 Mai 2011)

pfffiou quel bordel, je crois qu'il va rester comme ça tanpis. Je vais en acheter un plus récent(j'y tiens a ce G5 parce que j'ai appris mon métier(infographiste) avec)


----------



## boddy (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Un petit conseil avant de faire un investissement qui sera important : fais un Apple Hardward Test. Tu le trouveras sur ton CD d'installation. Cela te permettra de savoir l'état exact de ton G5 pour tout ce qui est matériel ; tu pourras ainsi savoir si l'investissement sera rentable.


Oups, on a envoyé nos posts en même temps...


----------



## Schmittex (9 Mai 2011)

Merci pour le conseil, je vais le faire tout à l'heure !


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Mai 2011)

De toute façon ne fais jamais réparé un iMac G5


----------



## Schmittex (9 Mai 2011)

On peux plus le faire réparé de toute façon, j'ai démandé à Apple et à BricoMac, ils ne peuvent pas.


----------



## Onmac (9 Mai 2011)

Schmittex a dit:


> On peux plus le faire réparé de toute façon, j'ai démandé à Apple et à BricoMac, ils ne peuvent pas.


Sauf si tu trouves une CM, que tu arrives à tout démonter etc


-oldmac- a dit:


> De toute façon ne fais jamais réparé un iMac G5


Oui, de toute façon même si tu rachètes une CM neuve, dans 1an, elle claque comme la première.


----------



## Schmittex (10 Mai 2011)

Je vais m'acheter un iMac plus récent, je crois que j'ai pas le choix.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2011)

Si tu compte vendre ton iMac, je suis interessée


----------



## Schmittex (11 Mai 2011)

Je le garde pour le moment, si je change d'avis je te contacterai.


----------

